# M18 Fuel Hole Hawg w/ quiklok



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2708-22

This looks pretty amazing, though Milwaukee states it's geared more toward electricians with a max self feed bit size of 2". The quiklok on a corded drill would definitely have my attention.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Quick loks are worth the extra $


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I have the regular chuck M18 Hole Hawg and with good bits it is a keeper, So far this month 4 remodels with this drill and it is nice. 1 3/8", 2 1/8" really good all day long. 2 9/16" with good sharp bits even in really old wood it does enough on a battery that I don't break out the corded Hawg. I just got the Blue Boar hole saw set after asking around and on here. In the morning I start a new remodel/addition so I'll get to break out the new bits and see if they with the M18 Hawg can do the job.


----------



## j.e.s-co (Apr 10, 2014)

I talked to a milwaukee rep at the ahr expo. He said there coming out with a m18 super hawg for the plumbers in the next couple months.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

j.e.s-co said:


> I talked to a milwaukee rep at the ahr expo. He said there coming out with a m18 super hawg for the plumbers in the next couple months.


 Was there too... impressive booth with all the tools there.. got me biting the bullet to get a 6 tool m18 tool set.. oh by the way.. anyone here like a backpak tool bag that I won ??


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

that... looks expensive


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Was there too... impressive booth with all the tools there.. got me biting the bullet to get a 6 tool m18 tool set.. oh by the way.. anyone here like a backpak tool bag that I won ??


Me. Price?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh yeah... I want that!


----------

